
Security Bulletin: Vulnerabilities in OpenSSL Affect IBM System X UEFI - yuhong
https://www-947.ibm.com/support/entry/portal/docdisplay?lndocid=migr-5099214
======
yuhong
UEFI 2.6 has the TLS protocol in the spec.

